# What are you feeding your poodle?



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
I was wondering what are you feeding your poodle.
Thank you,
Olive Love


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Like so many people who show their dogs I feed Purina Pro Plan. I add canned meat (from Wellness - the 95% meat, not a mixture) and a little water. At breakfast time they get kibble with some shredded cheese. The addition of meat or cheese is done to keep weight on my elderly dog, but if you give it to one dog you have to give it to all four since they tend to play musical bowls.

Someone else said that poodles tend to be lean - I agree. They are not necessarily picky, but tend to eat only enough to maintain themselves.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Our vet recommended Royal Canin for Poodles so he's always eaten that. 

Normie's 11 months, so he's transitioning to adult formula. We're mixing the two for a while.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I feed raw. When I need to feed kibble, they used to get Ziwi Peak, but now get Acana because of availability issues.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m currently feeding Canadian Naturals limited pork and squash with a handful Zignatures Kangaroo as a treat kibble in the morning. I’ve got a cat with severe allergies so the food I feed my spoo has to be safe for the cat as this dog grazes which has been challenging to find. For dinner, she is currently getting kibble and then a bowl of diced veggies/fruits, kefir, and canned food which lately has been trippet and then a smidge of open farm bone broth.

I always make sure there’s kibble in the morning in her bowl + treat dispensing toys and then in the evening I will refill her bowl and serve the other stuff in a separate bowl. She’ll eat the mixture first then graze until the food is done. I can’t leave the soft food mixture in the bowl because it’ll go bad before she finishes the kibble.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I feed both kibble and canned food. And healthy treats, that I count in their total calorie intake so they don’t gain weight from it.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I rotate kibble every few months. I look carefully at the ingredients and while not totally grain free I look for good quality kibble that has the first listings of ingredients as meat based. In addition to the kibble I top with freeze dried raw meat as I want a variety of proteins and it seems to keep his poop firmer than without. Sometimes I will add eggs or cooked meat as a topper as well. I add a bit of water, mix it up it makes a nice gravy. The freeze dried raw makes for great treats too. I feed him twice daily and his treats are part of his food ration so I don’t over feed. Bobby adores food so if I’m not careful I think he could become a fat poodle.😉


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

I’ve got 4 dogs and rotate them on kibble too. I intended to cook their food and have a great recipe but they’re all doing so well on acana I hesitate to rock the boat. I sometimes give them probiotics besides their food and occasionally when I’m gardening they will eat the greens I’m picking—they also love beets from the garden, silly things. Of course I do too so they only eat the odd one if they can steal it, or the tips when I’m preparing them for myself to eat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My boys are on Honest Kitchen. I have used the dehydrated for years, but recently added Honest Kitchen clusters to their diet. I like to have it on hand for when the old guy decides he does not want to eat his regular food. I alternate with and without grain.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

I alternate between royal canine, eukanuba, and purina pro plan. My two minis are picky—what they like one week they don’t like the next . They have a little wet food in the morning and eat what they want from 3/4 cup of their current favorite dry food. Initially they were on Fromm-but the vet wanted us to switch to no legumes and no potatoes.


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

I am starting Beau on 4Health Original Lamb & Rice, and so far so good. He had been eating 4Health Strive Performance 87, but he has been showing signs of allergies. The vet thinks that it is probably environment and diet (a bit of both), she thinks he might be sensitive to chicken/poultry. The Lamb & Rice formula has no poultry and it is a food I have used before. I started switching Beau over a couple of weeks ago, and he is doing better (less itching) so we're keeping our fingers crossed.

I should add that I also give him things like bananas, berries, bits of wheat bread, yogurt/cottage cheese, cooked fish, pumpkin powder, and hard boiled eggs.


----------

